# Suche einfaches Programm zum Einfügen von Text/Bild in Videos, freeware oder günstig



## shithead (23. Dezember 2004)

Hi,

was ich suche ist ein sehr sehr einfaches und kleines Tool mit dem man einfach Text in/über Videos legen kann, oder auch freigestellte Bilder. 

In einen Kurzfilm soll ich unten einen ©-Vermerk in der Ecke einfügen, nach Möglichkeit auch ein freigestelltes oder vektorisiertes Logo.

Ich will mir nich unbedingt ein Profi-Programm für so eine kleine Aufgabe kaufen, die kosten ja ziemlich viel, sondern suche ein einfaches Tool, wenn möglich Freeware oder bis max. 100€, aber eher Freeware.

Danke im Voraus
shitty


----------



## kasper (23. Dezember 2004)

*Re: Suche einfaches Programm zum Einfügen von Text/Bild in Videos, freeware oder güns*

Siehe hier: http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials184422.html


----------



## goela (24. Dezember 2004)

*Re: Suche einfaches Programm zum Einfügen von Text/Bild in Videos, freeware oder güns*

Du kannst Wax 2.0 (siehe Link im Thread von kasper) zusammen mit dem Windows XP (vorausgesetzt man hat XP) Movie Maker kombinieren.
Aber schau doch auch mal in den Videotools (Link). Da gibt es ebenfalls auch Links zu anderen kostenlosen Videoschnittprogrammen.

Jahshaka wäre auch eine Alternative!


----------

